# www/linux-nvu



## ccc (Sep 14, 2010)

hi

I've done:
	
	



```
# portsnap fetch update
# portupgrade -a
```
on my freeBSD 7.3 Release and getting this error:
	
	



```
- www/linux-nvu ([color="Red"][B]port directory error[/B][/color])
```
I cannot find /usr/ports/www/linux-nvu on my system.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 14, 2010)

ccc said:
			
		

> hi
> 
> I've done:
> 
> ...



linux-nvu is gone, expired, it is no more.  The commit message suggests www/kompozer as a replacement.

The error is because you have linux-nvu installed, and portupgrade is trying but can't find the port directory.  Use pkg_delete to delete it.


----------



## ccc (Sep 16, 2010)

It's a quite strange, I've done an upgrade on other machine from 7.0 to 7.3 RELEASE, then I've done portsnap fetch update, but I still have this port:
	
	



```
# whereis linux-nvu
linux-nvu: /usr/local/bin/linux-nvu /usr/ports/www/linux-nvu
```


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 16, 2010)

ccc said:
			
		

> It's a quite strange, I've done an upgrade on other machine from 7.0 to 7.3 RELEASE, then I've done portsnap fetch update, but I still have this port:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The first is the installed version, which will stay until you use pkg_delete(1).  The second is the directory in the ports tree.  No idea why it's still there, unless maybe portsnap is looking at an out-of-date mirror.


----------

